# Alla Penkina (*1960): Violin concerto (1995)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am delighted to announce another publication of a neglected violin concerto from the 20th century: Russian composer *Alla Penkina* (*1960) composed her *"Concerto for violin and chamber orchestra op.17"* in 1995. I remained in manuscript, but now the typeset full score can be downloaded free of charge from my website:

*www.tobias-broeker.de*

Here is a biography of her:

Alla Penkina (Алла Валентиновна Пенкина) was born on 18 January 1960 in Pavlovo (Nizhny Novgorod Oblast in Russia). She began to play piano at the age of six, first privately under Maria Filipova, later at the music school under A. Khalkovskaya. In 1980 she graduated with a Bachelor's degree in musicology. From 1984 to 1989 Alla Penkina studied composition at the Turkmen National Conservatory in Ashgabat and completed the post-graduate course in composition in 1995 under professor Recep Allayarov, an disciple of Alfred Schnittke. She also attended masterclasses by the composers Boris Tishchenko and Theo Loevendie. In 2001 Alla Penkina received a fellowship for composers from the Russian Composers Union.
From 1989 to 1995 Alla Penkina lectured both at the music school as well as the Turkmen National Conservatory in Ashgabat, and she worked as a music editor for the Turkmenian Broadcasting Company. In 1996 she moved back to Nizhny Novgorod and lectured piano and composition at music schools. She was a jury member in the local composition competition "Young Composer" in Nizhny Novgorod. Alla Penkina also taught music theory, piano and composition at the Californian Music Center in Shenzhen (China). Since 2008 she lives permantly in Elche (Spain).


----------

